# Candy Kisses Photograph



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,  At long last I have managed to fathom out how to post photographs on here and as promised here is a photograph of our new addition Candy Kisses. I have also included one of Angel the little dog we so tragically lost whilst touring around Italy and I think you will agree they are very similar to one another.Candy Kisses is coming along brilliantly and has established herself in our family like she has always been here and we love her to bits and she is beginning to become quite a mischievous little character.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

They are both gorgeous wee dogs. So sad about angel, hopefully Candy Kisses presence will ease the pain in your hearts of losing Angel. What a lovely breed so unusual. Wish you many happy times with her.

Carol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sue

I just love scruffy little hairy mutts - if Candy will forgive me for being so rude. :? 

She looks a little smasher, although I bet she doesn't look like that after a walk in this bl**dy awful weather. Seems like she has already mastered "sit".

Gracie has learned to 'give a paw' now, and will do anything for a treat. She learns fast, but is still not very clean in the house - not helped by the quagmire that used to be the back lawn, and her dislike of getting wet. Winter pups are always more difficult to train - not surprisingly I suppose.

Great to see her.

Regards


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw thanks Zebedee and Carol, we all think Candy Kisses is a real cutie too.

I think we are having similar problems as you are Zebedee and Candy is not doing so well at going to the toilet outside either. She is brilliant re the waterworks issue but when it comes to the 'other' she is letting herself down. I was encouraged to hear that winter pups often have this problem and I have noticed that Candy really isnt keen on going outside whilst it is so cold, wet and nasty!

As for keeping her nicely white and well groomed we dont find that too much of a problem really and fortunately for us she loves to be brushed and combed, unlike Angel who absoluterly hated it. It's a good job she does really as with her particular coat she needs grooming every other day as otherwise she would soon become knotty and tangled if she got left. Thankfully, her coat doesn't shed and she doesn't need clipping either so other than having to groom her regularly she is relatively easy to take care of. On the photogrpah she hadnt been brushed for a couple of days but when she is first groomed she looks all cute and fluffy but I quite like her looking a little bit tousled if I'm being truthful and to me that's when she looks the most appealling.  

Good luck with Gracie and her toilet training and fingers crossed we will both see an improvement with our little darlings once the weather turns a bit nicer.

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW she is gorgeous and cuddly, and so was Angel, I can see why you chose them both, 
My 14 week old King Charles Tizzie is the same with the toilet training, although this morning she hadn't done anything at all untill she went outside  she has on occasions weed in the cats tray :? , very funny to watch, a leg in each corner :lol: wont be able to do that when she gets bigger :wink: 

Tizzie with my Grandaughter Lucy





Anne


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh isn't she adoreable Anne? What a cute and sweet little face ........ I want one lol!

I can just picture her in the cat tray ha ha - aren't they funny at times? 

Good luck with the toilet training Anne and it sounds like we could all do with a spell of warm weather to coax our little girls outdoors!

Sue


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Both Angel and Candy Kises are beautiful. ,i was tempted to swap candy for my lurcher at Brandy Wharf whilst Sue wasn't looking till i saw her returning from a canalside walk, little white dogs and big muddy puddles don't mix :lol: :lol: 
Sue ,Candy seems to be a quick learner,she'll get the toileting thing soon enough.

Chris


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Sue, Candy kisses is gorgeous, a real cutie, they look a wonderful and cuddly breed it makes me want one for myself. 


Take care and have a long and Happy life with Candy kisses.

Christine


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw thanks Chris and Christine. Candy is a sweet natured little thing and loves lots of cuddles and hugs so she does tend to get a bit babied I'm afraid LOL.

Hey Chris, when she comes back from a walk in the rain, especially if its a muddy walk like at Brandy Wharf she does resemble a drowned rat and don't some little dogs look comical and skinny when sodden? LOL Thankfully, once she has dried out and had a brush she soon scrubs up well again! 

Aren't we all a flipping sloppy old lot with our dogs and it tickles me how all our hearts swell with pride if someone pays them a compliment. I dunno, what are we like eh? It's as bad as when my children were little babies sat up in their pram I would walk down the street glowing with maternal pride and nobody's baby was ever as gorgeous as mine was! Ha ha!

Sue


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Sue i know what you mean about babying , Ellie ( the whippet ) was laid on the sofa shivering the other day,i covered her up and kissed her head  :wink: 
I look forward to seeing Candy k blossom , and under your wing i am sure she will  

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Candy kisses*

 Ciao Sonesta !
what a lovely little dog. I do hope that it is helping the bad memories of your trip to Italy fade into the past.
Ritorna presto.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ciao Eddied,

It was lovely to hear from you again and yes little Candy has helped both myself and my husband come to terms with our sad and tragic loss.

When we first returned home from Italy I think we both secretly felt that returning to Italy would be just too painful but now with the help of Candy the happy memories that we hold of our trip to Italy are starting to stand out more than the sad ones and to be honest when we initially chose to travel to Italy part of the attraction was because Angel's breed, as does Candy's, originated from Italy and that somehow makes us feel like we will always have a link and of course now it will always be a country in which Angel had so much fun and enjoyed so much attention from everyone. How many other little doggies have walked around the ruins of Pompeii or spent the night beneath the snowy peaks of mount Etna?

We really did enjoy travelling around Italy and there was still a lot more we wanted to see and do and although the Italian driving had me on the edge of my seat a lot of the time we found Italy a really fascinating country and it was an experience we would not have missed. So I think you can safely say Eddied that we will definitely return to Italy one day and once again we will probably be turning to you for lots of your kind and helpful advice!

Happy New Year.

Saluti

Sue xxx


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sue - that's better we really did need to see the pictures. She looks such a cutie. I really can't blame her for not wanting to go outside for anything at all this weather. After all would you want to go out if there was an alternative? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

May you have many happy years together.

Sue


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, can I just say that toilet training in the rain is awful, more so if its a youngster as the rain is just one more 'sensation' to learn about and not be frightened of,

I find that if you go outside with them and give a titbit immediately after they have done the biz and constantly talk to them about 'do your wee wee' or whatever you say! (our friends think its hilarious that I stand in the rain with an umberella held over our 13st Gt Dane saying 'do weewee's' ), they soon learn.

However, ours does wait at the door for his raincoat to be put on if he has to go out to the loo in the rain.....now I wonder who taught him that??

Biggest problem is with ours is if we are on a campsite and he has to go out late at night and a noise startles him, he barks and boy has he got a huge voice!! I don't supose it makes us very popular,but at least no one will get burgled!! (N.B I am very considerate of other campers...but its hard to keep his mouth shut!)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah Sue, Candy Kisses is an absolute darling  

So glad you were able to post the photo of her and of course little Angel.

Can't say I blame Candy Kisses for not wanting to go outside in this weather! And of course she deserves to be spoilt :wink: as we all do, I know our springer is most definitely spoilt rotten  

Candy Kisses is obviously finding her feet and feeling at home with you and hubby she sounds quite a character.

Please give her a cuddle from me & a kiss from Jabulile (our Springer)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rita and Bouncer and everyone else who has posted such lovely replies - I am very touched by such lovely words from you all. 

We have been to puppy classes with her tonight and she did ok and made a few doggy friends.  The lady who runs the class confirmed everything that has been said on the forum and agreed that a lot of puppies and older dogs dislike going outside to the toilet when the weather is wet and cold but she seemed confidence that with kind perseverance and lots of praise Candy Kisses will get there in the end. 

Here is another photograph of Candy playing Santa on Christmas morning and I just love this one of her.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*I'M SLEEPY!*​


----------

